

Statically check your Python code for errors - pajju
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19665#py-static-check-Statically-check-your-Python-code-for-errors

======
gbog
I would consider using import * as an error per se, and other improvements
over pyflakes seems not worth switching. Question: does it have a vim plugin,
as pyflakes have? Displaying errors in the editor is helpful.

------
andreasvc
This adds some useful features, but why would you need a fork for this? Seems
more useful to merge it into pyflakes than to pretend you've made a whole new
tool.

------
antidoh
Please fix your social badges. Unless I'm maximized horizontally (almost
never), they obscure the post. Linux, recent Firefox.

------
EugeneOZ
Try PyCharm, this IDE has built-in static code analyzing feature
("inspections").

